# abgesetztes Klimagerät



## blimaa (7 Januar 2020)

Hi

Wir haben in die Maschine integrierte Schaltschränke. Nun ist für ein Kunde höhere Umgebungsluft verkauft worden, daher reicht warscheinlich die Umgebungsluft nicht mehr zum Kühlen.
Kennt jemand eine gute Lösung für abgesetzte Kühlagregate um die Schaltschränke zu kühlen?
Abgesetzt darum, da die Schaltschränke in voll im Maschinentisch integriert sind und daher kein Klimagerät auf den Schrank oder in die Türe gehen.

Daher meine Idee, irgend ein Gerät von der Maschine abgesetzt und dann mit einem Kühlrohr in die Schränke.
Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee? 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2020)

Pfanenberg bietet so etwas an, wir nutzen so etwas um Leimtöpfe zu kühlen.


----------



## blimaa (7 Januar 2020)

Hi

Hab mal etwas die Pfannenberg Seite durchforstet. 
Ich finde aber nur Luft/Luft und Luft/Wasser Kühler, welche am Schaltschrank angeschlossen werden. 
Oder Rückkühlanlagen, aber diese müssten ja aber auch noch irgend an einen Venti etc. angeschlossen werden, oder? Die stellen ja nur das Kühlwasser zur Verfügung!?


----------



## atrius (7 Januar 2020)

Gibt da verschiedene Anbieter, auch Rittal bietet das an. Das wäre aber eben ein Luft/Wasser Wärmetauscher. Du musst ja die Luft im Schaltschrank kühlen, somit brauchst ja auch den Lüfter etc., der ist in dem Gerät drin. Diese Geräte sind zwar etwas kleiner, als normale Luft/Luft Klimageräte, da ja der Kühlkompressor entfällt. Aber auch diese Geräte werden aussen am Schaltschrank angebaut. Da brauchst halt schon etwas Platz. Einzige Alternative, wenn grössere Wärmequellen(z.B. Frequenzumrichter) vorhanden sind, ein Wassergekühlten Block einbauen. Den müsstest aber vermutlich selber bauen oder machen lassen.


----------



## blimaa (7 Januar 2020)

Ja das verstehe ich.
Ich stelle mir halt sowas vor: Ein Klimagerät Extern, das mit einem dicken Luftschlauch zum Schaltschrank geht und dort hineinbläst.
Anstatt ein Filterlüfter der die warme Umgebungsluft hinein bläst, ein Schlauch, der Kühle Luft bringt.
Diese Luft müsste auch nicht eiskalt sein. Wenn diese 20-25 Grad warm wäre, dann wäre dies schon OK.


----------



## acid (7 Januar 2020)

Vielleicht wäre auch ein druckluftbetriebener Kühler eine Option? Je nachdem wie viel Wärme da abgeführt werden muss. 

https://www.eputec.de/exair-schaltschrankkuehler/

Sind aber nicht für jeden Ort geeignet, da der Lärm doch beachtlich ist.


----------



## blimaa (7 Januar 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre auch ein druckluftbetriebener Kühler eine Option? Je nachdem wie viel Wärme da abgeführt werden muss.
> 
> https://www.eputec.de/exair-schaltschrankkuehler/
> 
> Sind aber nicht für jeden Ort geeignet, da der Lärm doch beachtlich ist.



Uii nein, Lärm kommt gar nicht gut... 

Eigentlich sowas: https://caravaning-institut.de/kuehle-brise-im-caravan-truma-klimaanlage-nachgeruestet/

Aber in Industriequalität!


----------



## Captain Future (8 Januar 2020)

Man kann auch nur mit Frischluft kühlen wenn zb. eine Lüftungsanlage vorhanden ist in der Firma wo eure Maschine steht.
Haben wir schon öfters bei großen Kunden gemacht auch mit WRG über die Abluft.


----------



## blimaa (9 Januar 2020)

Hi
Gibt es auch nicht wirklich, darum wird es auch so warm im Sommer.
Ich denke ich nehme ein Rittal Dachkkühlgerät. Dieses hat ja Anschlüsse für Schläuche und mit diesen fahre ich zu den Schränken.
Somit wäre es dann in etwa das, wo ich als Link gepostet habe.
Gruss blimas

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (10 Januar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Nun ist für ein Kunde höhere Umgebungsluft verkauft worden, daher reicht warscheinlich die Umgebungsluft nicht mehr zum Kühlen.


Tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber ich habe gerätselt, was Du mit "höherer Umgebungsluft" meinst.
Höher im Sinne von "auf dem Mount Everest" oder höhere Temperatur als "üblich"?


----------



## blimaa (10 Januar 2020)

Hi
Höhere Temperatur als bei uns üblich.


----------

